# Cystine and grain free food suggestions



## akkimber (Oct 30, 2012)

My 3 years old dachshund Atticus had cystine stones removed 2 months ago. The vet put him on Hill's U/D diet he hates it and it also causes his allergies to kick in to grain. What I need is some suggestions from some fellow owners who have dogs like mine. Atticus is also not a big water drinker which isn't good either so any suggestions on that? Any and all help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Kim


----------

